# Garage Coffee, Kent.



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

I took up the offer of the coffeetastingclub's offer of the £1 sign up offer and was lucky enough to receive a bag of their Finca Guadeloupe Zaju beans. I brewed my usual Americano with milk today and thought it was ace. The flavour notes were spot on and right up my street; milk chocolate and hazelnuts! It had good body and a lovely mouthfeel, sure it would make an awesome milk based drink. 17g in 28s. Thanks to @Jez H for the heads up.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

spune said:


> I took up the offer of the coffeetastingclub's offer of the £1 sign up offer and was lucky enough to receive a bag of their Finca Guadeloupe Zaju beans. I brewed my usual Americano with milk today and thought it was ace. The flavour notes were spot on and right up my street; milk chocolate and hazelnuts! It had good body and a lovely mouthfeel, sure it would make an awesome milk based drink. 17g in 28s. Thanks to @Jez H for the heads up.
> 
> View attachment 25292


you're welcome!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I have just been at Garage Coffee in Canterbury today I must say I was a very satisfied customer, and so was my son:










The bar area. The customer sitting area (there is a lot more towards the end of the shop, not on this picture) is ample with sofas, tables and chairs:










A Flat White and a Hot Chocolate:


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Love their pavement blackboard!


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Been there about four times this year (My folks have a Caravan on a site nearby) Their coffee is great. I'm going through a bag of their Maypole blend right now. I've bought more coffee from them than any other Roaster this year which I think speaks volumes.


----------



## donblacc (Jul 23, 2017)

Currently brewing up the Finca Los Cedros, Peruvian beans from these guys! Super smooth in espresso, good job from Garage


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Popped in yesterday took their Amukui AA home. This is excellent!


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Review posted today:

http://www.brian-coffee-spot.com/2017/09/25/garage-coffee-at-fruitworks/


----------

